# Hole punch



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

In my recent topic regarding Quick Release spring bars, Roger the Dodger offered this as a possibility....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-in-1-Wood-Automatic-Hole-Punch-Cutter-Book-Drill-Tool-for-Sewing-Leather-Shoes/123839227875?hash=item1cd564a7e3:g:ewwAAOSwlxddLwR1

I bought one and wondered if anyone owns or uses one.

The metal barrel has a thread like an Archimedes drill so that when you push down on the handle, the cutter revolves

but doesnt seem capable of cutting leather.

Do you have to wack it like a conventional punch?

Roger


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger said:


> Do you have to wack it like a conventional punch?


 No. It's ability to cut through leather will depend on the quality and the edge of die, which from the pictures on the eBay link you posted don't look too clever.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It was only £7 for a reason


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> It was only £7 for a reason


 The other item mentioned was £2 Glad I chose the Super Delux version...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger said:


> The other item mentioned was £2 Glad I chose the Super Delux version...


 I've got this type,










Best to check the punch sizes first, most go down to 2mm, but you can get smaller sizes. Best ones have forged steel handles, as opposed to pressed steel, which often bend out of shape on thick leather.


----------

